
Insurtech Startup CoverWallet Partnered with Starr Companies - mrieman
https://blog.coverwallet.com/coverwallet-announces-partnership-with-starr-companies-hank-greenberg/
======
davidsa
Excited to see what they do! There needs to be some disruption here for the
benefit of small businesses! The premiums are disproportionally high and we
get much worse service than larger companies. Customer care is non-existent.
These guys seem to be providing not only protection but also all the other
risk-related stuff.

------
tl2017
Exciting news!

